# health visitors recommending early weaning



## aurora (Nov 27, 2004)

I recently asked you about the same thing, but I'd like to know if you concur with what my health visitor has recently said.
My little girl is just over 19 weeks and 18Lb. 2 health visitors have told me to start weaning her despite  guidelines recommending that you wait till 6 months. Their argument is that if she's weaned, she'll drink less milk and therefore not put on as much weight. Yet, apparently, health visitors also recommend solids for underweight babies! 
I really would like to delay it a little longer as she's not demanding more, she's on 31 oz a day and also with my partner having severe hayfever, I want to reduce her chances of having allergies. 
Dawnx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

As you know the gov recommends not weaning before the age of 6 months. This is what I say to my mums. 

If you feel that your baby is showing the signs of needing to be weaned then you can start before then (follow advice) so long as it is not before a baby is 17 weeks old (Gov advice).

Babies are much better being left until they are 6 mths (but from experience there are some who cant wait that long). Delaying weaning beyond 6 mths can cause problems with fuzzy eaters etc. 

Remember, up until your baby is one..milk is their main form of nutrition.

Jxx


----------

